# ♔ tinka's gallery! ♔ // stream: offline



## Tinkalila (Apr 18, 2015)

✖ *stream link: come join!* ✖
art shop link

✖ *r u l e s* ✖
✦ do not claim my art as your own or remove my signature from it
✦ i'm interested in art trades with anyone, feel free to ask!
✦ idle chat is welcome here, so please leave critiques or just say hi!

✖ *e x a m p l e s* ✖
click on images below to see them in full size









✖ *c o m m i s s i o n s* ✖
 i am not currently accepting tbt commissions, but i am accepting rlc commissions!
feel free to pm me or message me on any of my social media to ask about commission prices
i do not accept requests, ask me about art trades

✖ *b r u s h e s* ✖
> download link <
a collection of .BMP brushes i made! a tutorial on how to use them is included.

✖ *s o c i a l s* ✖

















that's all! i'll post here whenever i make new art, and occasionally do streams. so leave comments if you want!​


----------



## Mints (Apr 25, 2015)

hi //
your art is very cute ouo! in the illustrations spoiler are probably my favorites but the hairline/hair for the second one could be a bit more detailed. don't get me wrong though, i think your art is rad.


----------



## Tinkalila (Jun 1, 2015)

Mints said:


> hi //
> your art is very cute ouo! in the illustrations spoiler are probably my favorites but the hairline/hair for the second one could be a bit more detailed. don't get me wrong though, i think your art is rad.



sorry about the very late reply! i haven't posted here in a while but i've decided to start posting again recently, so i hadn't seen this! thanks so much, and i appreciate the critique!

- - - Post Merge - - -

woah art dump time ok


Spoiler: woah look illustrations














and a pixel.


----------



## biibii (Jun 1, 2015)

May I commission you?


----------



## Tinkalila (Jun 6, 2015)

Cocovampire said:


> May I commission you?



sure, what would you like me to draw?


----------



## biibii (Jun 6, 2015)

Maybe my gemsona?


----------



## Tinkalila (Jun 6, 2015)

Cocovampire said:


> View attachment 95805View attachment 95806View attachment 95807
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe my gemsona?



i'd love to! do you want full body, a waist up, or a bust, etc?


----------



## Tinkalila (Aug 13, 2015)

Hey guys! it's been a long time since my last post here, but I've started doing streams! To kick off the first stream that I'm announcing on tbt, I will be taking requests for free! I'll gladly draw your mayors, OCs, and characters from an assortment of fandoms. I will be saying more on my website when the stream starts, at about 2:30 pm est! I hope you're looking forward to it!


----------



## g u m m i (Aug 13, 2015)

Ah I have to grab my refs


----------



## Tinkalila (Aug 13, 2015)

g u m m i said:


> Ah I have to grab my refs



alright! hope to see you there, we just started!


----------



## Tinkalila (Aug 13, 2015)

Just finished a drawing on the stream that took about an hour and a half! I wanna draw some more, but everyone's left so I'll wait for requests just a little longer! Drop by the stream if you're interested!


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 13, 2015)

Spoiler


----------



## Tinkalila (Aug 13, 2015)

we've been streaming for 2 and a half hours and we're still going!


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Aug 13, 2015)

Bump~!


----------



## Tinkalila (Aug 13, 2015)

the stream is over and i completed all requests! the finished artwork is on my website!

- - - Post Merge - - -



FruitsChinpoG said:


> Bump~!



hehe thank you for that!


----------



## Tinkalila (Aug 14, 2015)

Yesterday's stream was very fun! I took 3 requests and did them all in about 4 hours. Although I enjoyed taking requests, I do want my art to continue to have some value. So, as of now, I will no longer be doing freebies except for special occasions or close friends. All mayor and oc art will be at a very cheap flat rate of 50 btb. However, if you still want free art, I will continue doing one free request per stream for anyone who is following me on twitter or tumblr. (links to my accounts on my website) I will also do free requests of established characters from certain fandoms, like homestuck, steven universe, and gravity falls.


----------



## Tinkalila (Aug 14, 2015)

we are online again starting right now!


----------



## riummi (Aug 14, 2015)

yayyyy

consider her?



Spoiler


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Aug 14, 2015)

lol, I'm watching your stream but I got disabled in your chat for 15 minutes because I was trying to "Heyooo" ;-;


----------



## Tinkalila (Aug 14, 2015)

FruitsChinpoG said:


> lol, I'm watching your stream but I got disabled in your chat for 15 minutes because I was trying to "Heyooo" ;-;



hey!! aaa sorry about that, i'm still trying to figure out how turn off automatic moderation.


----------



## Tinkalila (Aug 14, 2015)

we've been streaming for an hour and 45 minutes! i will be done with riummi's oc soon, so come now if you have any requests!


----------



## Tinkalila (Aug 14, 2015)

Here's the art from the stream!
dA link: http://tinkalila.deviantart.com/art/Riummi-553772563


Spoiler











The sketch I did and the special brush I made are all available over at my blog!


----------



## Tinkalila (Aug 15, 2015)

streaming in 6 minutes, starting at 5:30!


----------



## Buggy (Aug 15, 2015)

Ooh! Fancy! 
May I have a commision if that's okay with you? And please draw her with her 3D glasses!



Spoiler: reffies


----------



## Tinkalila (Aug 15, 2015)

Buggy said:


> Ooh! Fancy! View attachment 142828
> May I have a commision if that's okay with you? And please draw her with her 3D glasses!
> 
> 
> ...



sure, i'd love to! i'll get started on her right after i finish my current drawing! you can come watch me draw her at my livestream!


----------



## Tinkalila (Aug 15, 2015)

buggy, your oc is done!
dA link: http://tinkalila.deviantart.com/art/buggy-s-oc-554006317


Spoiler


----------



## Buggy (Aug 16, 2015)

Aaah so cuteee ;-;
Should I pay you? I think I should. I'll do it anyway.


----------



## Tinkalila (Aug 17, 2015)

Buggy said:


> Aaah so cuteee ;-;
> Should I pay you? I think I should. I'll do it anyway.



Yes! It was on my first page that all commissions are 50 btb.


----------



## Tinkalila (Aug 18, 2015)

livestreaming right now! currently drawing peach, but i'll take commissions after that!


----------



## Tinkalila (Aug 18, 2015)

peach from the stream today!


Spoiler


----------



## Tinkalila (Aug 22, 2015)

I will be going live at 12:30pm today! I'll be working on some personal stuff, but feel free to ask about commissions on stream, I'll get to them afterwards!


----------



## Tinkalila (Oct 25, 2015)

Livestreaming right now! Come check it out, I'm drawing stuff from Homestuck and Undertale!


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Oct 25, 2015)

Nooooooo I missed ittttt OTL


----------



## Tinkalila (Oct 26, 2015)

FruitsChinpoG said:


> Nooooooo I missed ittttt OTL



Aaa don't worry, I'll stream again soon! (love your mettaton sig)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 27, 2015)

May I buy some art? 
I'll just find my refs

http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?albumid=1124


----------



## Tinkalila (Nov 29, 2015)

stream online right now! drawing homestuck probably. might take requests later on. link on main page, come hang out!


----------



## Tinkalila (Dec 1, 2015)

streaming live in a couple minutes! drawing steven universe stuff.


----------



## Tinkalila (Dec 5, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> May I buy some art?
> I'll just find my refs
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?albumid=1124



i'd love to draw your character! she's so cute! what price range were you thinking? (i'm pretty flexible)


----------



## Tinkalila (Dec 5, 2015)

i'll be streaming live in a couple minutes!! maybe 3:10?


----------



## Tinkalila (Jul 9, 2017)

bump!
it has been quite a long time since i posted in this gallery, but i updated the first post with new artwork and updated links to all my social media accounts. i hope to begin streaming again soon! if anyone has any critiques or questions, i'd be happy to hear them.


----------



## cas cas (Jul 9, 2017)

How much for a commission?


----------



## Tinkalila (Nov 24, 2017)

hi i haven't posted here in 20 years but here's some new ac art i did of my mayor


Spoiler


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 24, 2017)

I LOVE YOUR ART?? WHAT.

I’ve never seen yours on here (however, I’m often on breaks from here lmao) and this is so nice!!
[sub]also your mayor is super cute and sophisticated lol[/sub]


----------



## dedenne (Nov 25, 2017)

Oooh! That's really cute!!!


----------



## Tinkalila (Nov 26, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> I LOVE YOUR ART?? WHAT.
> 
> I’ve never seen yours on here (however, I’m often on breaks from here lmao) and this is so nice!!
> [sub]also your mayor is super cute and sophisticated lol[/sub]



thank you!! i'm on breaks pretty often too so it's unlikely that you would've seen my art, dw ∩(︶▽︶)∩

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dedenne2 said:


> Oooh! That's really cute!!!



thank you! <3


----------



## Tinkalila (Nov 26, 2017)

hey what's up yall. this seems like a good place to talk about this. so, i'm currently developing a game! all of the art in it is mine, i hope you'll go take a look at the webpage for it and follow its development.

The Melting Pot: An Occult Shopkeeping Simulator


----------



## dedenne (Nov 26, 2017)

Tinkalila said:


> hey what's up yall. this seems like a good place to talk about this. so, i'm currently developing a game! all of the art in it is mine, i hope you'll go take a look at the webpage for it and follow its development.
> 
> The Melting Pot: An Occult Shopkeeping Simulator



OH DAMN *bookmarks page*


----------



## Tinkalila (Nov 26, 2017)

YO WHATS UP im streaming live right now pls come check it out

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dedenne2 said:


> OH DAMN *bookmarks page*



thank you!!


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 26, 2017)

Tinkalila said:


> YO WHATS UP im streaming live right now pls come check it out
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



WHERE ARE YOU STREAMING WHAT I NEED TO SEE

NEVERMIND I FOUND IT, I PACKICKED TOO SOON


----------



## Tinkalila (Nov 26, 2017)

thank you so much to everyone who came to the stream! i'm sorry about the lag, my computer is a potato, but i'll do my best to keep it at a minimum. here's the finished art!


Spoiler










please take a look at it on my social media!! [deviantArt] [tumblr]

if you enjoyed the stream and want to be notified when i start streaming, please follow me on Picarto! [picarto]

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stepheroo said:


> WHERE ARE YOU STREAMING WHAT I NEED TO SEE
> 
> NEVERMIND I FOUND IT, I PACKICKED TOO SOON



thanks for coming <3


----------



## Tinkalila (Nov 26, 2017)

heyo here's a speedpaint of the stream from today!


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 26, 2017)

Tinkalila said:


> heyo here's a speedpaint of the stream from today!



tysvmmmmm!! now i can watch it. ))) <3


----------



## Tinkalila (Dec 1, 2017)

YO WHATS UP YALL IM STREAMING RN!! doing some league of legends art just for fun. sorry about any lag, it's a problem sometimes :^(


----------



## Tinkalila (Dec 1, 2017)

hello! the stream today didn't really work out cause my internet is so bad, but i do plan to put up a speedpaint of the artwork i finished today!


Spoiler










it's star guardian ahri from league of legends! you can fav it on deviantart [here]
let me know what you think! <3


----------



## Tinkalila (Dec 2, 2017)

hihi!! the speedpaint for that last drawing is up, i'm a bit proud of it!
in addition, the first devlog for the melting pot is up, you can read it [here]!


----------



## Stepheroo (Dec 2, 2017)

Tinkalila said:


> hihi!! the speedpaint for that last drawing is up, i'm a bit proud of it!
> in addition, the first devlog for the melting pot is up, you can read it [here]!



i'm going to watch this too!! loved your last speedpaint.

and i read the devlog introducing you and your friend. i can tell you guys are passionate about this project and i'm totally excited for you guys!! i'm here rooting for y'all. also side note, i go to college in nyc wooohoo


----------



## Tinkalila (Dec 2, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> i'm going to watch this too!! loved your last speedpaint.
> 
> and i read the devlog introducing you and your friend. i can tell you guys are passionate about this project and i'm totally excited for you guys!! i'm here rooting for y'all. also side note, i go to college in nyc wooohoo



aw thank you so much! yeah we're really excited to being working on it. and ayy that's awesome!! we're from queens.


----------



## Stepheroo (Dec 2, 2017)

Tinkalila said:


> aw thank you so much! yeah we're really excited to being working on it. and ayy that's awesome!! we're from queens.



i love witches and playing them so i'm so down for this lol. & i'm in downtown manhattan.


----------



## Tinkalila (Jan 26, 2018)

hihi!! i haven't done any digital art for a while now but i'm trying to make sure i do more! here's a quick painting i did today


----------



## Tinkalila (Jan 29, 2018)

wow it's actual finished art! here's black cat d.va from overwatch!






fav it on deviantArt | reblog it on tumblr | like it on instagram


----------



## Tinkalila (Jan 31, 2018)

strawberry girl! considering doing a full set of fruit themed characters... ʚ♡⃛ɞ(ू•ᴗ•ू❁)







fav it on dA


----------



## Tinkalila (Feb 2, 2018)

wooo here's some new art! i've decided that i'm gonna do a whole fruit series over time.






[fav on dA] | [reblog on tumblr]


----------



## Tinkalila (Feb 5, 2018)

pineapple girl!






[fav on dA]


----------



## Katelyn (Feb 5, 2018)

Tinkalila said:


> pineapple girl!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw the Strawberry one and was going to say you should def do pineapple. This is honestly perfect


----------



## Tinkalila (Feb 5, 2018)

Katelyn said:


> I saw the Strawberry one and was going to say you should def do pineapple. This is honestly perfect



ahh thank you so much!! glad you like it! i'm working on another girl for this series right now actually ♡✧( ु•⌄• )


----------



## Tinkalila (Feb 5, 2018)

YO EVERYONE ok so i have a facebook page for my art that i made a few months ago but i don't use it much cause no one follows it. however, i'm gonna try to start using it and posting my art there more often because i want to get my art on as many platforms as i can. if any of you lovely people would like to follow my art page on facebook, i'd really appreciate it!

>facebook link<


----------



## Tinkalila (Feb 5, 2018)

accidental double post oops


----------



## Tinkalila (Feb 7, 2018)

peach girl


----------



## Tinkalila (Feb 12, 2018)

cherry girl!






also, one more reminder to pls follow my facebook page for art, i'm having a really hard time getting it out there! https://www.facebook.com/tinkaliladraws/


----------



## Tinkalila (Feb 17, 2018)

final piece of my fruit series, dragonfruit!


----------



## Tinkalila (Feb 18, 2018)

a painting of roxy lalonde from homestuck!


----------



## dedenne (Feb 19, 2018)

I really like the Dragon fruit one

Also I'm trying to fix the thread lol :^)


----------



## Tinkalila (Feb 19, 2018)

accidental double post oops

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dedenne2 said:


> I really like the Dragon fruit one
> 
> Also I'm trying to fix the thread lol :^)



thank you so much!! and ahah yeah i noticed it was messed up, thanks!


----------



## Tinkalila (Feb 19, 2018)

YALL my friend and i just updated the devlog for the game we're making, please help us out by checking out our new post!

https://tinkalila.itch.io/the-melting-pot/devlog/24773/gameplay-and-layout-devlog-2


----------



## Tinkalila (Feb 20, 2018)

improvement over 5 years!


----------



## Tinkalila (Feb 20, 2018)

yo here's a portrait i did of my friend!


----------



## Tinkalila (Feb 22, 2018)

a portrait i did of my boyfriend!


----------



## Tinkalila (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## Kamzitty (Feb 25, 2018)

I love how bright and cute your art is!! You have such a nice style and your anatomy is on point!!


----------



## Tinkalila (Feb 27, 2018)

Kammm said:


> I love how bright and cute your art is!! You have such a nice style and your anatomy is on point!!



thank you so much! <3


----------



## Tinkalila (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## Tinkalila (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## cherriielle (Mar 2, 2018)

Tinkalila said:


>



WOAHHH THIS IS REALLY NICE! the way you painted the eyes is super pretty


----------



## Tinkalila (Mar 3, 2018)

cherriielle said:


> WOAHHH THIS IS REALLY NICE! the way you painted the eyes is super pretty



ahh thank you so much!


----------



## Tinkalila (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## Tinkalila (Mar 23, 2018)

wip


----------



## Tinkalila (Mar 25, 2018)

not the type of thing i usually post, but here's some panels i made for personal use on my twitch channel! i don't use my twitch channel much right now because of my laggy computer, but i pkan to use it in the near future, so i'd really appreciate it if any of you guys wanna give it a follow! https://www.twitch.tv/tinkalila


----------



## Tinkalila (Mar 28, 2018)

will be streaming in about 5min!! https://www.twitch.tv/tinkalila


----------



## Tinkalila (Mar 28, 2018)

finished art from the stream today!


----------



## Tinkalila (Mar 30, 2018)

Live streaming right now!


----------



## Tinkalila (Mar 30, 2018)

drawing of lynera skalbi from hiveswap done in the stream today!


----------



## Tinkalila (Apr 2, 2018)

chixie roixmr from hiveswap


----------



## Tinkalila (Apr 8, 2018)

wip of a new oc!


----------



## dedenne (Apr 8, 2018)

your art is super beautiful! ?_?


----------



## Tinkalila (Apr 8, 2018)

Dedenne2 said:


> your art is super beautiful! ?_?



thank you so much!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

finished my new oc! her name is taureanna!






[deviantArt]


----------



## Tinkalila (Apr 12, 2018)

wip of nicki as chun-li from her new song!!


----------



## Tinkalila (Apr 15, 2018)

chun-liii


----------



## Tinkalila (Apr 19, 2018)

new oc named lucian!!






- - - Post Merge - - -

taureanna & lucian






[fav on deviantArt]


----------



## Tinkalila (Apr 26, 2018)

yo here's a little painting i did


----------



## Tinkalila (May 18, 2018)

wow i forgot to post here for a while!! will slowly be updating with stuff i've done.


----------



## Tinkalila (May 18, 2018)

i really liked this one! it's more of an anime style than i usually go for.







if you like my art, you can support me by checking me out on any of the social media i have linked in my signature!! i always post my new art on those sites.


----------



## Kamzitty (May 19, 2018)

Your art just keeps getting better and better. Love your newest piece! You draw facial features so well ^^ I love how you can pull off a slightly realistic and slightly cartoony/anime style at the same time.


----------



## Tinkalila (May 19, 2018)

Kammm said:


> Your art just keeps getting better and better. Love your newest piece! You draw facial features so well ^^ I love how you can pull off a slightly realistic and slightly cartoony/anime style at the same time.



aw thank you so much, that means a lot to me!!

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Tinkalila (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Tinkalila (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Tinkalila (May 22, 2018)

[buy on redbubble]


----------



## Tinkalila (May 22, 2018)

hello all! i recently made myself a new portfolio to showcase my work for clients to view. if you're interested in commissioning me, or if you would just like to view a cohesive collection of my work, you can click the link below. it features my illustrations, realistic work, and my small ventures into pixel art and graphic design.

[my portfolio!]


----------



## Tinkalila (Jun 1, 2018)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Lemonsky (Jun 2, 2018)

I love the Tamagotchi one, the idea is really creative! Your art is amazing in general, the lines are smooth and the use of colors is refreshing.


----------



## Tinkalila (Jun 2, 2018)

Lemonsky said:


> I love the Tamagotchi one, the idea is really creative! Your art is amazing in general, the lines are smooth and the use of colors is refreshing.



thanks so much, that's so sweet!! ;u;


----------



## Tinkalila (Jun 6, 2018)

recent portrait commission!


----------



## Tinkalila (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## Tinkalila (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## Tinkalila (Jun 10, 2018)

an updated sprite for the game im making! https://tinkalila.itch.io/the-melting-pot


----------



## Dream. (Jun 12, 2018)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaa I love your art so much!

sidenote; any tips for beginners (what to do, what not to do)


----------



## Tinkalila (Jun 14, 2018)

Dream. said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaa I love your art so much!
> 
> sidenote; any tips for beginners (what to do, what not to do)



aw thank you so much! i would recommend drawing from life a lot. i don't generally post the anatomy studies and life studies I do, but they're very important. it can be kind of boring, but knowing the basics will help you so much in the long run. you should also draw things you enjoy! if you love doing it, then it'll be easier to practice. i feel like i'm still learning, but i hope this is at least a little helpful!


----------



## Tinkalila (Jun 14, 2018)

latula pyrope from homestuck


----------



## Tinkalila (Jun 23, 2018)

a little self portrait and a #MeetTheArtist i did!


----------



## Tinkalila (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## riummi (Jun 29, 2018)

I really love the colors !!


----------



## Tinkalila (Jul 2, 2018)

riummi said:


> I really love the colors !!



aw thank you so much!

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Tinkalila (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Kamzitty (Jul 3, 2018)

Lovely art, as per usual! <3
Love the colors in your most recent piece owo


----------



## Tinkalila (Jul 3, 2018)

Kammm said:


> Lovely art, as per usual! <3
> Love the colors in your most recent piece owo



thank youu! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

if any of you guys have any interest, you can purchase art prints and downloadbable coloring pages from my newly launched etsy shop!

https://www.etsy.com/shop/Tinkalila


----------



## Tinkalila (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## occultcake (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi there! Just wanted to say I love your art style!


----------



## Tinkalila (Jul 5, 2018)

occultcake said:


> Hi there! Just wanted to say I love your art style!



thank you so much!!


----------



## Tinkalila (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## Tinkalila (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## Tinkalila (Jul 12, 2018)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Tinkalila (Jul 13, 2018)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Tinkalila (Jul 14, 2018)

hey guys! you can pick up my recent design as a phone case on Etsy, if you’re interested! i would really appreciate it if you took a look at my shop!

tinkalila.etsy.com


----------



## Tinkalila (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Tinkalila (Jul 17, 2018)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Tinkalila (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## Tinkalila (Jul 24, 2018)

I just launched a kickstarter to get acrylic charms of my ramen mermaid made! It would mean the world to me if you wanted to fund it!
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/tinkalila/ramen-mermaid-acrylic-charms


----------



## Tinkalila (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## Tinkalila (Nov 5, 2018)

hey guys! preorders are open for a hard enamel pin I designed of Merengue! all purchases are appreciated!

https://www.etsy.com/listing/651853393/


----------

